# Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?



## Himbeertruppe (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Vergnügen in einer Woche nach Florida zu fliegen. Da ich eigentlich mit meiner Freundin besprochen hatte, dass ich im Urlaub mal nicht angeln gehe habe ich mit dem Thema Angeln und Florida nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Nun, ich habe die Hoffnung nicht verloren, dass eventuell doch ein Tagestrip drin ist (ich lasse sie einfach einen Tag nach Herzenslust shoppen). 

Habt Ihr eventuell aktuelle Tips/Erfahrungen für Boote/Skipper die empfehlenswerte Halbtages-/Tagescharter für offshore trips anbieten.

Ich möchte diesen möglichen wichtigen Tag nicht mit 20 anderen Personen auf einem großen Schiff teilen und denke darüber nach, ein kleines Boot für mich zu chartern (auch wenn es im Geldbeutel sehr schmerzt...) bzw. über eine Kleingruppe.

Ihr würdet mir wirklich sehr helfen.

Vielen Dank

PS: Falls jemand im November in Florida ist könnte man das ja auch zusammen machen.


----------



## porbeagle (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Wo bist du in Florida?
Fischen kannst du überall die Preise sind ähnlich hoch.Der Vorteil für dich der Dollar ist schwach im momnet ausserdem kannst du jede menge 
Tackle kaufen.


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Hallo,

Florida ist groß.
Ich war vor über zehn Jahren auf den Keys, in Marathon.

Wenn es die Ecke ist, kann ich vielleicht helfen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Himbeertruppe (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Hallo,

wir sind ziemlich viel unterwegs und haben uns bisher nur teilweise an feste Standorte gebunden. Im Prinzip kommt alles zwischen Key West und Tampa an der Westküste bzw. zwischen Key West und Titusville an der Ostküste in Frage.

Vielen Dank


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Hallo,

Marathon damals deswegen, weil beide Seiten durch Brücken verbunden sind.
Somit gute Möglichkeiten bei (fast) allen Windverhältnissen.
Auch ist das so eine recht verschlafene Kleinstadt, was wiederum die Kosten erträglich hält.
150 Pfund Tarpon war "best".
Mein Guide hat damals mit dem Flat- Boot auch offshore gefischt.
Was der heute für eins hat- ich weiß es nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

In einer Woche- sorry.

Google mal "grey ghost guiding service".
So, wie ich Ned kenne, hat der keine homepage.
Grüß ihn von Volker, falls er mich noch kennen sollte.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

http://www.mainattraction.org/
http://www.marathonfishing.info/


----------



## Himbeertruppe (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich werde berichten, wenn ich wieder zurück bin.


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Hi !
Habe gute Erfahrungen mit der "Wild Bill" in Key West gemacht. Für mehr Infos bitte PN senden.
Tight Lines 
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Volker2809 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Kann auch nur die Mainattraction (Marathon) empfehlen. Waren zwei mal mit denen Offshore und beide Male sehr guter Service und auch ordentliche Fänge.


----------



## Himbeertruppe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Bin wieder gut im kalten Deutschland angekommen.

Mich hat es schliesslich in Islamorada in die Bud N' Mary's Marina verschlagen und bin mit Jim Willcox raus auf Hai.

Nach dem wir einige Köfis gezockt haben sind uns schliesslich 11 Haie an den Haken bis ca. 300 Pfund. Ich hatte 8, 2 verloren und 1 kleinen für meine Freundin, die an diesem Tag auf einmal vom Angeln völlig begeistert war.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

War also ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## Himbeertruppe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bootscharter für Hochseeangeln Florida?*

Ja, es war ein Traum, absoluter Volltreffer. Wenn man einen 300 Pfünder an der Flosse gehakt hat, weiss man noch drei Tage später was man gearbeitet hat


----------

